# Fall in love with Medellin



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

edit


----------



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

good pics


----------



## Juanca1379 (May 13, 2006)

*Bogota and Cartagena are the best cities to live in colombia,both are old/ modern.Bogota is located about 2600 mts while cartagena is about 4 mts and has beautiful women as well!*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

I think Medellin maybe my favourite city in Colombia, though it's hard to tell as I haven't been there _*yet*_. I have always had a facination of this city ever since I read Whitewash. Bogotá, 2600 metros más cerca de las estrellas'y Cartagena are very nice aswell. As for the girls... my Colombian friend tells me the best come from Medellin but I tend to disagree, I've always had a thing for Calenas o Calietas or whatever, girls from Cali. I will give you guys a link so I can try to illustrate their supremacy

http://www.caliescali.com/modelos_anteriores.php?page=2

over 20 pages of cali models!

I read somewhere thatin Medellin there are more high-rises under construction than in New York & Los Angeles combined. Is this true? and is there a list of projects in some thread?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartel said:


> I think Medellin maybe my favourite city in Colombia, though it's hard to tell as I haven't been there _*yet*_. I have always had a facination of this city ever since I read Whitewash. Bogotá, 2600 metros más cerca de las estrellas'y Cartagena are very nice aswell. As for the girls... my Colombian friend tells me the best come from Medellin but I tend to disagree, I've always had a thing for Calenas o Calietas or whatever, girls from Cali. I will give you guys a link so I can try to illustrate their supremacy
> 
> http://www.caliescali.com/modelos_anteriores.php?page=2
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Well, medellin has a very exclusive district called el poblado (which is not downtown medellin).It is full of buildings and proyects.The tallest building in el poblado has 120m.
But in general almost all the city is full of buildings (not too talls).
In medellin there is a proyect of a 250m building and there are some over 100m.
Currently, the tallest building in medellin has 175m.
But I don't really know if there are more buildings under construction than in New York & Los Angeles.I don't think so, but it could be cause there are so many proyects....


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Some pictures (thanks to EMC)

















(thanks to agarciam)


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thaks carbet for the photos.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

One more, by agarciam:



agarciam said:


> Otra fotico del poblado, desde Tony Roma's(Piso 19)...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks again!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Is El Poblado a mainly residential neighbourhood?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yes, el poblado is mainly residential but it also has a zone where there are commercial buildings wich is called "la milla de oro" (the gold mille)


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

My city is amazing. I'm in love with medellin..hahaha.
Thanks for the photos.


----------



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

yes this pics are great


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*I think I'm starting to fall in love with Medellin...*

Well I'm going to be usefull, I found some pics sitting around on my computer.

 

 

 

 

 

What is this building? I love it, looks like a government department or something.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The firsts photo is not medellin, is sabaneta (metro city).
And that building is EPM HQ.
EPM is the biggest and the best company of public services in latin america.


----------



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

hey sabaneta looks wonderful


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

But those photos are not new at all!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

que es sabaneta? :sly:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Sabaneta es una ciudad que hace parte del area metropolitana de medellin.

In english:Sabaneta is a city that makes part of medellin's metropolitan area


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahhh ok


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

A pic from an airplane. I like it.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

From street level.

28.


29.
​


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

At night from the East Mountains (north):








At night from the West Mountains (north):








Our little castle under rain:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Carbet, all your photos are great, thanks for them. I like that castle!!


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

The museum El Castillo is very beatifull, but litle. What a contrast the castle and the builing of Las Villas back it.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

When was this castle founded?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I have no idea.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Man I love this City Ive visited it a couple of times and every time i go im just more fasinated than before, I love how innovative and fast forwrd the city is, everything about from the Metro and the Metro Cable and also the River Lighting design during December and how beutiful the people are for the most part. GREAT CITY OF MEDELLIN!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thank you. Medellin is beautiful, its just that it is a very unknown city.


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

Its very unknown or known because of the violence that now isnt more than a bad past. Medellin now is a city to visit, is a necessary city to visit if you come to Colombia.

Here a link where some colombians show the new projects in the city.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492702


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice projects!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## lilylidou (Jun 15, 2007)

relly nice work
I like you photoes and the city.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thank you! 
I will soon put some projects.


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

I cant wait to see the projects. Great thread!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

This city is also doing very well in terms of new construction developments. 

A new tower to the south of the metropolitan area of around 250 m may be built starting next year or so.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

edit.


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

thabks fot he pics, the last shots are Pretty.


----------



## Stradivari9 (Jul 26, 2006)

You truly know what beautiful architecture is! You have taken photographs of the buildings that are really worth seeing, unlike other people. Thanks for the pictures, I do too have some more pictures of Medellin somewhere in a compress folder, when I find them I will post them here.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Ok thanks!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

edit


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)




----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

Why do you say that keep on posting if no one comments, ever...

Buenas fotos alejo, me gusta ese ángulo del poblado, ahora me imagino como irá a quedar con toda la renovación urbanística de industriales, va a ser muchísimo más fotogénica esa cara de LA


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

Another photo of Medellín´s skylines. By hermano2


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

More photos of Medellín. By Carbet.





































































































Enjoy


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the photos. I liked the 5th one a lot.


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

Its really sad that no one never take a look on this photos just because dont have any idea of where de F/&%$#... is Medellín, or just because everything that they had listened were bad things. No motivation for keep on posting.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, thats really a shame.


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

A good photo of about the half of the city. By hermano2










The new line of the urban cable, by hermano2


----------



## jelsaad (May 4, 2005)

We should really stop posting pictures of Medellin in the international forum --it's becoming pathetic,as only the Colombian posters comment. Foreigners either have ngeative biases or preconceptions against the city, or are entirely uninterested. Let's leave the Medellin pics in the Latin American forums.


----------



## dms3600 (Jun 19, 2007)

I know that the entire foreigners have a bad and miquotened idea of the reality of the city, but in the other hand, if we, the citizanes of Medellín dont unless try to show our real city...whom is gonna do it?. I will just keep trying.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Those last photos are great. It's really a shame that all the world think that today's Medellin is the same than 10 year ago Medellin. They have to know that Medellin has changed, Colombia has changed!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some houses:


----------



## BestCuracao (May 19, 2008)

Hola amigos!

I've been to Medellin once and going there again in June. I really like it!
I've had this idea about moving and spending most of time there.

I'm wondering, is it possible for a foreigner to get a job there. I speak fluent english, russian and beginner spanish(i'm continuing studying it, so it will get better) and have Bachelor and Masters degrees(MBA). I don't need anything highpay, money are not important, just something nice - to keep myself busy & responsible and practice spanish.

Muchos gracias!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

BestCuracao said:


> Hola amigos!
> 
> I've been to Medellin once and going there again in June. I really like it!
> I've had this idea about moving and spending most of time there.
> ...


Off course. You seem to have a very good Curriculum Vitae.

By the way, it is MuchAs Gracias.


----------



## BestCuracao (May 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Off course. You seem to have a very good Curriculum Vitae.
> 
> By the way, it is MuchAs Gracias.


Alejoaoa, Muchas Gracias!
yo soy muy estupido 

Last time i visited EAFIT Universidad, they have spanish program:
http://www.eafit.edu.co/EafitCn/Idiomas/spanishProgram/ingles/index.htm

I'm thinking to take a 2week course sometime this year. Is it a good place to intensively study spanish? or there are better options?

About getting a job, is there a special procedure required, such as getting work permit/visa? or I can work and get paid unofficially? Maybe I sound stupid or annoying, but I'm kinda curious, since every country has it's own specifics, I mean that real life could be very different from what official laws/rules say.

El pueblo unido jamás será vencido


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

BestCuracao said:


> Alejoaoa, Muchas Gracias!
> yo soy my esupido
> 
> Last time i visited EAFIT Universidad, they have spanish program:
> ...



Well I think that if you want to learn spanish you should come to Colombia because a lot of people think that we have the best spanish accent. The best city in colombia to live is Medellin or prhaps Bogotá. Regarding to the job im not quite sure if you need requirements, Im sorry. But if you need some information about the city, places to go, you may send me a PM.


----------



## BestCuracao (May 19, 2008)

dms3600 said:


> Its really sad that no one never take a look on this photos just because dont have any idea of where de F/&%$#... is Medellín, or just because everything that they had listened were bad things. No motivation for keep on posting.


I'm looking at the photos! Please post more! I also got many Medellin and it's surroundings photos on my camera from the last trip. I still hear bad things about Medellin/Colombia, from somebody who lives there. One of the reasons can be that people do not want to advertise Medellin too much, they do not want too many gringos come there and ruin everything Also there are probably bad things happen in the country anyway, as everywhere else. At least it looks and sounds not as bad as what happens sometimes in Russia for example although Russia is a very nice country too.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

^^good luck trying to move to Colombia it's easier getting Saudi citizenship for a foreigner than Colombian citizenship :nuts: but if you're not really interested in getting citizenship you could always teach english, that's what my ****** cousin did when he moved to Bogota(he has colombian citizenship tough) still I think it's pretty hard for a foreigner to get a job permit here.

btw:if I'm lucky enough to actually graduate I might see you in Eafit :banana:


----------



## BestCuracao (May 19, 2008)

I'm not really for the Colombian citizenship yet I understand there is a lot of red tape, it's ok, I'm used to it Anyway, it seems anything is possible. (www.medellininfo.com/visa/index.html ) for working visa the hiring company needs to supply some papers.

To teach English, one needs some "teacher qualification". 
How about teaching Russian? I know they teach it in Medellin. Anyway, I don't think I'm good in teaching I'd like some fun job, may be at some tourist or model agency(like helping chicas get dressed or something I also got some biz ideas, but need to learn what's going on in universities/companies related to organic chemistry(i know how to sell organic chemicals and other things to gringos
ha-ha, in the worst case will go to some universidad and study something

Conquest, is EAFIT hard to study at? I was told it is very expensive.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

BestCuracao said:


> I'm not really for the Colombian citizenship yet I understand there is a lot of red tape, it's ok, I'm used to it Anyway, it seems anything is possible. (www.medellininfo.com/visa/index.html ) for working visa the hiring company needs to supply some papers.
> 
> To teach English, one needs some "teacher qualification".
> How about teaching Russian? I know they teach it in Medellin. Anyway, I don't think I'm good in teaching I'd like some fun job, may be at some tourist or model agency(*like helping chicas get dressed or something* I also got some biz ideas, but need to learn what's going on in universities/companies related to organic chemistry(i know how to sell organic chemicals and other things to gringos
> ...


I like helping the chicas get undressed:lol:

I don't know how hard it is, it's very prestigious and expensive tough(don't know how the hell I'm gonna get there :nuts: )


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

lovely city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice library building :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

I love absolutly love Medellin. Im going back in December. :lol:
Im actually going to Sabaneta but I go all over Medellin. Can't wait!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I know you are gonna like both cities. You are missing Cartagena, though...cause Cartagena is the most beautiful city in Colombia.

If you need advices, or to know where you must go, just send me a private message.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

BTW, I'm sure youre gonna love the cities, the weather and the women!.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá, Cartagena and *Medellin* are great cities :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

EPM HQ:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Propably you explained in the past (?) but if yes, i dont remember...
What is EPM?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Propably you explained in the past (?) but if yes, i dont remember...
> What is EPM?


Empresas Públicas de Medellín (EPM) is a Colombian company which provides public services as water, gas and energy. It was founded in 1955 and is property of Medellín itself, it is the biggest of it's kind in Colombia and the best in Latin America.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

I remember seeing that building lit up at night in different colors years ago.


----------



## santiagolds18 (Nov 4, 2007)

laureles










el poblado 










antioquia railroad station









part of downtown










panoramic of city's downtown










el poblado from the other side of the valley










center of the valley










part of medellin's downtown










southeast medellin









southwest medellin










metro


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for those photos...they're really good.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiagolds18, the first pic of Medellin (black-white) who old it is?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some modern houses:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice house :cheers: and nice view


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

There are three houses, not one.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really? But still have nice view


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

I am loving this thread guys! Thanks for sharing Medellin with us. What a classy, stylish and beautiful city.

I just have to say when I visited Medellin last December some of my fellow American friends thought I was nuts. They still have their head in the sand and only remember the Escobar days. When I got back safe and sound without a scratch on me they realized that they were wrong. Now two of my friends want to visit this beautiful city. I am educating people here that Medellin is a very different place than 15 years ago.

When I was there I noticed alot of investment going on in the city from new skyscapers, malls to infrastucure of roads, sidewalks, water and sewer. Medellin will continue to be a world class city in my opinion and only get better. 

As for a couple of the forumers here that felt it was futile to post pictures of Medellin because they felt the world didn't care. I as an American am very thankful for all your efforts and I appreciate the transformation that Medellin has been through and will continue to go through in the future. 

Keep up the great work guys. I will continue to educate people here in my country what a great place Medellin is.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Smallville said:


> I am loving this thread guys! Thanks for sharing Medellin with us. What a classy, stylish and beautiful city.
> 
> I just have to say when I visited Medellin last December some of my fellow American friends thought I was nuts. They still have their head in the sand and only remember the Escobar days. When I got back safe and sound without a scratch on me they realized that they were wrong. Now two of my friends want to visit this beautiful city. I am educating people here that Medellin is a very different place than 15 years ago.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, for trying to change the bad image of the city. I cant believe that 15 years after Escobar's problem people still think that Medellin is an unsafe place, and it isnt.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next page.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I took this photos today at la Milla de Oro (Golden Mille) which is a commercial zone in El Poblado district. Im sorry for the bad photos, I took them inside the car.

Edited


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks for posting them... love those shots :yes:


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

Awesome Medelin


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Represa de Guatapé, nearby Medellin.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

God thats son perfect place! There sell Houses?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Alexander Rubashkn said:


> God thats son perfect place! There sell Houses?


I guess so. 

Como se que hablas español te respondo bien: No estoy completamente si venden casas pero creo que si deben hacerlo. Tambien creo que se alquilan. Lo que si estoy seguro es que en el pueblo que queda al lado de la represa (guatapé) se venden casas antiguas de tipica arquitectura antioqueña.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> I guess so.
> 
> Como se que hablas español te respondo bien: No estoy completamente si venden casas pero creo que si deben hacerlo. Tambien creo que se alquilan. Lo que si estoy seguro es que en el pueblo que queda al lado de la represa (guatapé) se venden casas antiguas de tipica arquitectura antioqueña.


y con estilo de casas de el campo es fabricadas en el ladrillo es conseguible?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Alexander Rubashkn said:


> y con estilo de casas de el campo es fabricadas en el ladrillo es conseguible?


Pues si, aca siempre vas a encontrar casas de ladrillo. Aunque, repito, no estoy completamente seguro.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Outskirts Medellin. Photos from flickr. I've been at all of this places!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Photos from flickr.

Some residential towers in Medellin:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Compositá Medellin!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics folks :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for those last photos.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Estan de la ptm las ultimas fotos...me dieron ganas de conocer Medellin!!! saludoss


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

eduardo90 said:


> Estan de la ptm las ultimas fotos...me dieron ganas de conocer Medellin!!! saludoss


Por aca bienvenido


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I love my city


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city indeed.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

El Poblado (taken from the colombian forum:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next page


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome Medelliin!


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

ομορφη φωτογραφια!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Medellin just keeps getting better! Besides the city being very beautiful with the Mountains and all. One of the best things about Medellin is the weather. It never seems to be too hot or too cold. The temperature always seems to be perfect. Living on the East Coast of the United States we have really hot Summers and really cold Winters. So Medellin can be a nice diversion for a great vacation! Keep up the great work Medellin. Thanks to all of you posting the wonderful pictures of a city I have become to love.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Smallville said:


> Medellin just keeps getting better! Besides the city being very beautiful with the Mountains and all. One of the best things about Medellin is the weather. It never seems to be too hot or too cold. The temperature always seems to be perfect. Living on the East Coast of the United States we have really hot Summers and really cold Winters. So Medellin can be a nice diversion for a great vacation! Keep up the great work Medellin. Thanks to all of you posting the wonderful pictures of a city I have become to love.


Thanks for the comment. You are very welcomed here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates alejoaoa 

Welcome ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ :cheers1:


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Thanks for the comment. You are very welcomed here.


Thank you very much, Alejoaoa! Colombians are very warm and friendly.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

MEDELL*IN*

More pics of the city and its people! From flickr.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Medellin is awesome!
I need to visit this city.


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

very beautiful pics kay:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

esas colombianas. :drool:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Milla de Oro, from Latinscrapers.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow and wow..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

regjeex said:


> wow and wow..


Bogotá: "Not bad..."
Medellin: "wow and wow" ?

Seriously?! Well I'm from Medellín


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You are from Medellin and leave in Bogota?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ You are from Medellin and leave in Bogota?


No, I'm from Medellín, and I live in Medellín. But Bogotá is our capital, so I love it as well!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bancolombia's HQ, from flickr.










More from flickr


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Amazing!
:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> No, I'm from Medellín, and I live in Medellín. But Bogotá is our capital, so I love it as well!


O.K. i got it  amazing updated photos btw


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellín Hills, by alejoaoa.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome houses  especially in the last photo


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I'll retake this thread 

Pics by Carbet, DlinK, flickr and me.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> I'll retake this thread
> Pics by Carbet, DlinK, flickr and me.
> Half the city


Wonderful collection of photos ... but this one is unreal! What a view! A photographers dream location..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new pics @alejoaoa, really great, like this one:


alejoaoa said:


>


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some pics I took recently of Colombia's second city. My city, Medellín 

@Christos: remember I'm not from Bogotá! 















































































































From flickr

 

 

​


----------



## pepitoperez20 (May 15, 2009)

Con permisito dijo monchito

Medellin!!!
from Flickr


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

La tierra de los abuelos, que felicidad :cheers: bacanisima como siempre!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@alejoaoa: i know that allready that; Muchas gracias for those new photos :cheers:


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Medellin is really amazing, I want to see more pics related with Xmas!!!
Saludos!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No comment! :cheers:


>


The problem is that the photo is little small. Do you have it in largest scale?


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ 
Exactly! 

Wonderful picture. Zoom in and give to "UPC"! 

Magical and beautiful photo!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One photo from flickr, alejoaoa:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3823105314/


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

That's downtown Medellín (it only has old buildings from the 70's hno and in the foreground one of the poorest districts in the city although at street level it's nicer. I'll upload pics of it if you want me to.

I don't like the last one  But it's cool if you do; thanks for posting it!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I's incredible the diference between the last pic and this one:

By Carbet









It's even sad


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with you. It is a sad difference.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> I's incredible the diference between the last pic and this one:
> 
> By Carbet
> 
> ...


Probably you have right; this one ^^ is really very nice  next time i will post a greatest than the previous one


----------



## pepitoperez20 (May 15, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> No comment! :cheers:
> 
> The problem is that the photo is little small. Do you have it in largest scale?


Sorry, I can´t find the picture as you want.

More from Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont worry, its OK... very nice new photos btw


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Buenas fotos pepito, gracias.

By alejo paisa


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Wonderful pics¡¡ great work, alejoaoa¡


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new photos alejoaoa :cheers:


----------



## FBOS (Jan 29, 2010)

*office space fort bonifacio*

Fantastic!!! Nice architecture of every house... kay: Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

By Carbet








​


----------



## pepitoperez20 (May 15, 2009)

Some panoramics from Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful panos! Absolutely gorgeous setting!


----------



## pepitoperez20 (May 15, 2009)

More pictures
From Flickr


----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

This city is FANTASTIC! I visited in 2007 and then 2009 and I really like this city!!!!

it's very green, very fun, the nightlife is endless, good food, good looking people.... I really enjoyed visiting and hopefully will go again!!!!!

GREAT PICTURES OF THIS MAGNIFICENT PLACE!


----------

